# ASAT Camo and First Lite Dealers Wanted



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi if anyone owning a proshop or a local sporting good store is interested please contact me. We are currently looking for new dealers across the country especially on the east coast.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

We are looking to spread the word about the only camo you'll ever need in any situation. If your dealer doesn't carry ASAT then we can help. Why spend all kinds of hard earned on a fashion statement our goal is to kill game all over the world not to put on a show for them.

Get the best be the best ASAT Camo!!!!


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

We have been getting dealers and we are looking for more. So don't be shy and we'll get you started.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yep*

Please PM me, I tried PMing but their not letting me send out... Frozen. 
I am interested.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Lucky2HitFoam said:


> Please PM me, I tried PMing but their not letting me send out... Frozen.
> I am interested.


You definitely won't be sorry. It may look funny to some people, but the game won't see you coming. No fashion statements here, just results and not so hard on the pocket book!


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ndfireshot (Jan 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

bump


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm excited to be a new dealer for ASAT and I think their blinds will be a great compliment to my business! I really like doing the local sports shows and area hunting banquets and hunting club fund raisers, these will be a big hit with them. I sell only quality items instead of quantity items, and ASAT's products definately fit in with my philosophy of how i want to run my business. Anyone wanting to see these great blinds and other products in the central and NE Wi. regions can come on over to check this stuff out- thanks ASAT!:wink:


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

WOW, that makes four Dealers in Green Bay now ! LOL !! I'd say we definitely have this city covered.:wink::darkbeer:

Congrats thirdypointer on becoming a new Dealer !

FF


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

PM me some info. I'll pass it on to our clothing buyer. I'd love to see some ASAT in our store.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Pm sent over to Don


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

FallFever said:


> WOW, that makes four Dealers in Green Bay now ! LOL !! I'd say we definitely have this city covered.:wink::darkbeer:
> 
> Congrats thirdypointer on becoming a new Dealer !
> 
> FF


Thanks, actually i'm about 20 min. west of GB by Seymour. Kinda located near everything with Appleton about 25 mins,Waupaca about 45mins, Shawano about 25mins and Clintonville about 30mins to name a few, so i'm close enough to make it worth their drive! I just intended to carry their blinds as i sell alot of the hard plastic type ones (Tuff Blinds) and wanted a pop up type one to compliment them, but their clothing line looks to good not to carry also.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

thirdypointer, sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

ASAT camo looks great and I wish I had some.

I emailed ASAT about ordering camo at there online store as I required it shipping to England, ASAT never got back to me so I contacted Predator and had a return email back with 12hrs. I ordered $600's of FG Predator camo. 

I hope ASAT support the dealers its a shame ASAT never delivered for me this time around.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Gary73,

Next time you need ASAT get ahold of me and I will get it to you.

FF


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Conacted Fallfever and he hooked me up with ASAT camo. He turned around my initial experience with ASAT from a negative to a positive. Thanks

I look forward to it arriving.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Gary i'm glad fallfever helped you out. Thats what we are here for. Any problems or questions ask anyone of us.

Thanks for giving us a shot. I know you'll love it like we all do.

Paul


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe England needs a ASAT dealer lol! Seriously, this stuff sells itself it works so good.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I plan on opening my own Taxidermy and hunting supplies I will let you know when I get up and running..


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Bowjoe, Keep me posted 

Paul


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump:smile:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

we are still looking for more dealers


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt for a great company


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I like your camo clothing & I am interested in shirts & hats for my printing & embroidery business. Please pm me with details.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

pm sent to you, Thanks


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt for some great people to do buisness with, thanks Paul


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Any time kickers. Thanks, Paul


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

What about Canada


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

We can't forget about our brothers in the north. We'd love to get you going.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have heard great things!


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, I sent you the info requested.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

thanks Rob you have amazing customer service and are the best people to deal with in the buisness, thanks again,


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ill see your ttt and raise you


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I see your raise and call!!


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Will a dealer with size XL Chama or Allegheny, and Wind River please pm me. Thanks. :thumbs_up


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

bump :smile:


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Up up and away:bump:


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Does anybody have an ASAT Wind River? (balaclava)


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

T t t


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Great big BUMP. Merry Christmas and GOD bless.


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

A big Bump :teeth:


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Bump!!!:d


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

BUMP :shade:


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Looking for East Coast dealers!!!!!!


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------

